# Meet the rats!



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Today I went on an hour and a half drive to go pick up my new rattie! She is a dinky little one and a half year old agouti hooded named Sage. She would have been a breeding rat, but her owner wanted to do more studies before breeding so rehomed her and kept a male and a female. She had good intentions but the cages were small and it would probably have ended up more like a classic byb situation than a registered-quality breeder. I'm very glad I rescued her as now she'll get friends and a huge cage! She is very sweet but a bit jumpy and anxious. 

I have just started introductions between her and my two neutered boys, Bandit and Biscuit. I got them from a small ethical breeder who knew the history of both parents & grandparents. I got them as friends for my past rattie Mink when his brother passed away. Bandit is very calm & confident. He is also the dominant rat. Biscuit is sweet and curious but anxious. He is the more submissive of the two.

Introductions between them have been going really well! At first there was a lot of sniffing and a bit of squeaking but then they started settling into a pile. Recently they've been avoiding each other but now they're in one group again.

Now the mischief is back to three! 





  








Introductions!




__
MinkShadow


__
Mar 8, 2021


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

I love the names! They're so cute together!!


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

Wow, she looks just like my new girl, Lilac! 😂


----------



## Tinytoes (Dec 23, 2020)

So happy to hear of your newest addition! Love the names, so cute.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

SOOO cute! Sage is a lovely name.


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

VivDaRatLuver said:


> SOOO cute! Sage is a lovely name.


OMG I LOVE YOUR SIGNATURE !!! 😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Thx i found that earlier today lol!


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> I love the names! They're so cute together!!


Thanks! I moved them to a bigger cage this morning and they're doing great!


----------



## Rats_for_life (Feb 17, 2021)

VivDaRatLuver said:


> Thx i found that earlier today lol!


Haha it’s great !


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Wow, she looks just like my new girl, Lilac! 😂


Lilac must be very cute then


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

*UPDATE* 
After a loooong two days in the small "intermediate" cage
(







)

the ratties have finally moved to the big cage! They are getting along so well!


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

This is one of their three cages


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Vividdonut12 (Nov 26, 2020)

That's great! Introductions seem to be running smoothly. Sage is a very lucky rat.


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

aw!! so adorable!! and omg sage is the CUTEST!! good luck!! and wow lol the size difference!!


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

ratmom! said:


> aw!! so adorable!! and omg sage is the CUTEST!! good luck!! and wow lol the size difference!!


Yes so is tiny!! I need to weigh her, I dunno if she's undersized or what bc I've never had females before


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

😂


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Awwwww Bandit and Sage were cuddling 😍


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Awww 🥰


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

soooo cute 🥰🥴🐀


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

It's upgraded to a 3-rat pile 😍🥰








(the only part of poor squished Sage you can see is her butt )


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

MinkShadow said:


> It's upgraded to a 3-rat pile 😍🥰
> View attachment 304090
> 
> (the only part of poor squished Sage you can see is her butt )


Aww!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

omg


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Awwwwww! I love when all of my rats sleep together!


----------

